# John Deere 8200 drill question



## avarageerod (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

I know this is a bit short notice, but I am going to look at a John Deere 8200 13' drill tomorrow, and other than rust, any suggestions on what I should look for. I am not new to farm equipment, so I know to look for worn bearings and disc, but this will be my first grain drill.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bearings in the opener discs need to turn freely.....small seed box dispensing tubes most likely will need to be replaced...not a big deal. But like you mentioned....rust is the big thing. Does it have packer wheels?

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd be interested in the small seed box if you don't need it. Mike


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

We run an 8300 and it looks about the same as the 8200. It really doesn't have any issues or give any fits but we do take good care of it and store it inside. The biggest thing is it seems to seed on the heavy side so you just have to do some calibrating. If it's a price you're happy with and isn't all beat up or rusted out I can't see where it'd be a bad drill.


----------



## avarageerod (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if it has packer wheels. He is asking $1200 for it, which is low for anything painted green and gold around here.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

$1200 is cheap for what JD drills are priced around me. Be sure feed gates will slide from side to side.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Make sure the seed adjustment slide moves.


----------



## avarageerod (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, I drove a hour to go look at this drill today. The guys son didn't measure correctly, so it is an 11' drill, not 13', which is fine with me. The cylinder looks bent, but I believe the nut is loose inside so it may be a easy fix. Everything that should be loose is and turns freely. The feed grates slide and the seed adjustments slide. It does not have packing wheels or chains. The drill was bought from a widow and she couldn't find them. The guy that has the drill used a 2x4 drag to cover the seed. This drill has almost no rust on it, which is unheard of around here. I offered him $1000 cash, and he countered with $1100, so I bought it. Here are a few more pictures. Sorry for the bad pictures, but it was dark by the time I left.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The hyd cylinder is attached incorrectly as butt end not rod end should be attached to stationary bracket. Attaching cylinder incorrectly can bend rod. I think drill is well worth $1100


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Second that. Hard to buy much of a drill for that kind of money and that one looks pretty straight.


----------



## avarageerod (Dec 15, 2015)

I got my drill home yesterday. All seems to be well with it other than the bent cylinder and the jack has bent the tongue a little. The cylinder is a 3x10 but that seems a bit long. Anyone know if it should be a 8" stroke?

Here are a few pics of us getting it home. Almost took out some mail boxes a few times but we made it!



It was all my tractor could do to pick it up


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You're correct in the fact a 10'' cyl is too long. 8'' is the correct length plus I'll reiterate that current cylinder is attached backwards from correct way. I still remember assembling those type JD drills when they were new at the dealership.


----------



## avarageerod (Dec 15, 2015)

I put the 8" cylinder on and it is correct. I did mount it the other way so it should last a while. Thanks for all the help.


----------

